# Bolt Face... on a fire arm that does not have a bolt?



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

So here's the deal, someone I work with brought up the good point of how can the bolt face of a slide on any semi-auto firearm in truth be called a bolt face if it is not the face of a bolt? 

So what do we call the thing, a slide face? I know this sounds pretty dumb and the best of me wants to still call it a bolt face regardless, but I was curious if anyone has some knowledge on this.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The slide is "functioning" as the bolt in the case of a semi auto pistol. It's just semantics. It's often called the "Breach face", and correctly so.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,breechface is the correct term.You hear boltface come up from people who shoot long guns.


----------

